# Drummers and bassists in Calgary



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

im a 17 year old guitarist whos been playing for about three years im a fairly good gutiarist, i can play rhythm and lead well but i do not know any drummers or bassists that actively play their instruments so if anyone in calgary who would like to form a band that plays rock please respond. also if anyone wants to hear some of the music ive made on my own they can private message me. I can also play bass, but not half as well as guitar.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

well, im going to try bumping this hopefully to get a response. seems no one needs a guitarist or bassist in calgary.


----------

